
Ask HN: How do you respond to a promotion and raise? - retbull
I very recently received a promotion but aside from signing the documents is there anything I should do for my boss?
======
DamnYuppie
All things considered promotions are a recognition of your skills, knowledge,
and contributions. I would advise you to simply continue doing quality work.

If you really feel compelled to thank your supervisor take them out to lunch
and tell them you appreciate the promotion and ask pointedly what they are
expecting of you in this new role. This way you gain clarity for what is
expected of you and understand some of your supervisors pain points while
simultaneously showing your gratitude. As a manager I find this to be an
invigorating conversation. Many people only want to know what they can do to
be promoted, those that are best suited ask how can they make the team better
and what are the pain points that they could help resolve or at the minimum
not exacerbate.

